# A permanent topic for cleaning and waxing in the forum



## The-caped-crusader (Sep 6, 2003)

*Would you like to see a new 'Cleaning and waxing' topic added to the forum?*​
yes1655.17%No517.24%Not bothered827.59%


----------



## The-caped-crusader (Sep 6, 2003)

Just to get an idea from others. Does anyone else think it would be a good idea to have a cleaning and waxing topic permanently on the forum?

It would be great to be able to go to one place instead have to search through loads of threads for relevant information.


----------



## 5 cw (Sep 27, 2005)

sounds like a top idea. just call it "lets ask dave" :lol: :lol:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

This has come up before, can see the logic behind having one, but doesn't the main forum cater for this adequately at present?

Voted "not bothered" :roll:


----------



## The-caped-crusader (Sep 6, 2003)

Dave has previously posted some gems of information, and dare I say it, the Wax Wizard was very helpful as well when he was around. (dons flame suit).

Common topics like...

Cleaning Alloys
Removing Tar spots
Removing Swirls
What's the best wax ( Dave, I know it's Swissol :wink: )

I, for one, have learned loads of info from people here. It would be really useful to newbies to have it easily accessible.

Just my tuppence worth.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Dave will be writing a regular column in absoluTTe soon, so your "Dave" fix can be got twice if needed


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Why not ask on the Porker forum? :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> Why not ask on the Porker forum? :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The-caped-crusader (Sep 6, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> Why not ask on the Porker forum? :wink:


I was just waiting for this. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

The answer to your question is, cos they've already got one!!!

The sheer volume of folk on the TT forum means that there is a lot more information on it.

I frequent quite a few forums now on the net, got to say, the TT forum takes some beating. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------

